# FOR SALE layd out 83 Datsun 720 mini truck



## laYframE (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey whats up i have a 1983 Datsun 720 pick up that has air bag suspension on it from suicidedoors.com. the truck is fully custum from the suspension and the body. this is a project truck not ready for the rod yet, Va only or if you want to come pick it up with a trailer, needs interior and exhaust system , it is primed now. need to get rid of this. text or call me at 1-434-996-7572 for any questions or to get pics listed below is parts ands things about the truck.

I think the throttle position switch is bad because it runs wide open but i dont know any thing about that kind of stuff.

The suspension system 
*8 gallon air tank. 
*AVS 7 toggle switch box 
*Air-Zenith 200 psi Green air compresser 
*Air lift 8 inch bags in rear 
*Air lift 6 inch in front 
*Air lift easystreeet dual needle 200 psi gauge for front and rear bags-2 
*Air lift easystreet single needle gauge for tank 
*Viair 165/200 psi relay 
*1/2 inch air line to bags 
*1/8 inch air line to air lift gauges 
*Basic bridge kit 
*Swinger 80 AMP relay 
*Custom Wishbone kit from Suicidedoors.com 
----------------------------------------- 
The body and custom work 
*Shaved door handles 
*Door popper system 
*Shaved bed rails 
*Shaved tailgate with a tailgate 
*L.E.D. road tractor taillights 
*Gas tank mounted in bed with lines ran to it 
*Shaved gas door 
*Shaved fenders 
*Shaved cab vents 
------------------ 
The truck in general 
*Truck lays frame 
*Body is about 1 inch off ground 
*Truck has been primmered 
*Has all windows 
*Great project truck 
*Truck does run but not ready for the road yet 
*Needs an exhaust 
*Needs a throttle position sensor switch* have priced it its about 150. so that will be taken out of the price 
*Has a few AUTOMETER Phantom gauges that are included 
*This is a link to see the truck with the air bags in action


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice truck, with a paint job it would look even better.
My father has an 82 & 85, both still in decent condition all original.


----------

